# Very high water table on site



## OS1 (May 2, 2015)

Hi folks. Ive got a site picked out where I want to build my 1st home.. havent dug for the foundation yet.. theres not much for soil, its mostly gravel. but the water table is very high on site. I dug a test hole and water came up after a couple feet down. I was originally planning on doing a Frost Protected Shallow Foundation.. what im worried about is if this things is ever gonna sink or settle harsh because of the high water table.. do I need to do Piles? Ive been reading up lots on this but havent found a solid answer yet.. Im a framer and exterior guy.. dont know a hell of a lot about what goes on underneath. if any foundation guys can help out.. would be greatly appreciated.. thanks!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You need a soils engineer to come and review and tell you what would be best.

I can say piles and be wrong


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It don't perk?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Where and what are you building?

what type of sewer system will be used.

holy homeowner..... ANYONE ??


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

OS1 said:


> I dug a test hole and water came up after a couple feet down.


Sink a one gallon or one quart container under the water, pull it out and check the refill rate.
A deeper hole may have a higher refill rate.

Is there a low place you can drain or pump this water to?


----------



## GaryEvans (May 13, 2015)

I agree with Chris.

You need a geotec engineer.

None of us know what conditions your dealing with so get an engineer.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Build it on the slab on spec and sell it... get your money out and find yourself a new lot with better soil for your own house...


----------

